# UltraSieve III ......!



## herbi (3. Dez. 2007)

Servus @ all,

im Januar ist es nun soweit ,
ich hole meinen nigel Nagel neuen UltraSieve III ab,....... ich habe mir einen Traum erfüllt!

Ich konnte nicht wiederstehen......!

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, wie ich diesen Vorfilter in mein System einbinde?

Da ich erst einige Vorbereitungen machen muß ( alte Filteranlage abbauen....usw.)

möchte ich euch, vorab mal Fragen, auf was ich achten sollte!!??

Stelle mir das so ungefähr vor!

US III - gemauerte Patr.Filterkammer - Helix - UVC - Rücklauf in den Teich ??

Die Filteranlage wird vorerst mit meiner Powermax 10 000 betrieben!

Laßt Euch ruhig Zeit mit dem Antworten, wir haben den ganzen Winter Zeit zum Planen!!

Ich zähl auf Euch!


----------



## Flash (4. Dez. 2007)

*AW: UltraSieve III ......!*

Hmm .. Ich kann nur von meinen Fehlern berichten, eventuell hilft dir das ja bei deiner Integration.

- Ich hab das Sieve vergraben .. ein Fehler wie sich nachher herausstellen sollte. Es gab Probleme mit der Funktion des Schwimmers, da das Erdreich auf die Seiten des Sieves drückte und der Schwimmer nicht richtig lief.
Zudem waren die Schieber für Skimmer und Bodenablauf schwehr zu erreichen, obwohl ich ein 200KG darüber gesetzt hab, dennoch zu beenngt.
Bei einem starkem Regenschauer ( war fast schon eine Sinnflut :shock  ) ist mir Wasser von Außen in das Sieb gelaufen und hat mir die Pumpe geschrottet, das Sieb dichtet zwar schon recht gut ab, aber es ist nicht 100% dicht, so dass Partickel an den Seiten vorbei können, in Normalbetrieb ist das aber kaum ein Problem.
>> Jetzt hab ich das Sieve in einem eigenständigem Schacht ( gemauert ), der Zugang zu allen Seiten ermöglicht.. 

- Pumpe unter dem Sieb eingebaut.. So ist es zwar das einfachste, aber wehe, du hast mal ein Problem mit der Pumpe, dann hängst du wie eine Zecke in dem Sieve! Und solltest du mal auf den Gedanken kommen, dass du gerne noch eine Pumpe in dein sys integrieren möchtest, hast du kaum Platz.
>> Ich habe meine Pumpen nun außerhalb des Sieves mit Verschraubungen angebracht, zudem konnte ich dadurch auch noch ein anderes Problem lösen. Wenn du das Sieb flutest, um es zu reinigen oder den Druchfluss neu einstellst, kommt es Zwangsläufig dazu, dass die Pumpe Teilweise Luft anzieht, dies kann auch während des Betriebs passieren, sollte warum auch immer zu wenig Wasser das Sieb passieren und die Verwirbelung wird von der Pumpe erfasst. Ich habe ein Rohr D50 auf die Eingänge der Pumpen gesetzt, so dass der Pumpeneingang eigentlich unter dem Schwimmer liegt und so mit aus der turbolenten Zohne.

- Sieve hat keinen Kanalanschluss...
Leider ist dies bei mir nicht möglich, da ich mit dem Wasserspiegel am Sieb unter dem Kanalwasserspiegel liege. Somit mußte ich eine zusätzliche Schmutzwasserpumpe und ein entsprechend großes Gefäß ( 200L Fass ) hinter den Abfluss anschließen.

Besorg die auf jeden Fall eine Abdeckung für das Sieve.. erstens wird es leiser, zweitens kann nichts reinfallen .. Böse Räuber laben sich gern an den Futterresten, die oft vom Skimmer abgesaugt werden.
<< Passende Abdeckungen gibt es zu kaufen, kann man sich aber auch kostengünstig selbst herstellen.

Achte besonders auf die richtige Einbautiefe ! wenn du da zu tief bist, läuft dir dein Sieve über, wenn der Schwimmer hoch geht!

Vergiss nicht, das Sieve ist aus PP ( Polypropylen ) das kaum ( spezielle primer sind notwendig) Bzw. gar nicht geklebt werden kann! Alle Anschlüsse die du zusätzlich machen willst müssen mit Dichtring geschraubt werden. 

So, dass sind die Fehler, die ich nachträglich ausbügeln mußte, aber an sonnsten ist das Sieve klasse ! gute Entscheidung!

Gruß
Flash


----------



## herbi (4. Dez. 2007)

*AW: UltraSieve III ......!*

Servus Flash,

danke für deine echt ausführlichen Tipps! 

Bin total begeistert.........!

Hatte das auch so geplant das ich den Filter nicht eingrabe! 
Das mit dem Deckel ist ein guter Tipp....

Das mit der Pumpe hab ich so verstanden das sie auserhalb ist und du ein Rohr in den Filter gelegt hast.....?

Werde auch Schwierigkeiten bekommen mit dem Kanalanschluss....,dort ist auch keiner vorhanden.....! Dafür werde ich ein ganz langes Rohr eingraben das dann in den angrenzenden Park läuft....!!!

Jetzt stellt sich mir aber die Frage wie ich den US III auf die richtige Höhe bekomme....?
Dieser sollte doch 1 cm über Wasserstand sein oder??

Ist das dann der Wasserstand des Überlaufs im Teich ( 0,5mm ?? ) ??

Danke für deine Tipps.....


----------



## Flash (4. Dez. 2007)

*AW: UltraSieve III ......!*

Ja, die Pumpen befinden sich außerhalb des Sieves, innen habe ich dann je ein d50 rohr aufgesteckt, und so den abpumpbereich verschoben..
Normalerweise bauen die meisten die Pumpen direkt in's Sieve ein, dann liegt der Saugpunkt direkt unter dem Sieb meist genau da wo das Wasser einfällt, das wiederumm zu Luftblasen führt.

Ja, die Oberkante des Sieves ca. 1cm über Teichwasserspiegel das ist echt wichtig sonst funzt der Schwimmer nicht wie er soll. Der Schwimmer reguliert ja den Durchfluss am Sieve. Wenn der Wasserstand des Teiches über dem Sieve liegt, läuft es dir an der Stelle über. 
Miss einfach mit ner Wasserwage und nivelier dann 1cm+ aus. Da die meisten Teiche natürlich eine Erhebung haben und man nicht einfach ne Wage auflegen kann, nimmst du am besten ne Schlauchwage ( einfach ein stück durchsichtiger Schlauch mit Wasser, beide Enden offen lassen schon nivelieren sich beide Seiten aus).

Das mit dem ganz langem Rohr in den Park .. nette Idee, aber vergiss nicht, das das Sieve ne Menge Dreck fördert, also nicht mit Revesierzugängen spaaren, sonst ist schnell schluss mit ablaufen lassen oder zusehen, dass nichts an Dreck in dein Rohr kommt.. deswegen pumpe ich es ja auch .. und reinige das Fass hin und wieder.

_Ist das dann der Wasserstand des Überlaufs im Teich ( 0,5mm ?? ) ??_  wie meinst du dass ? .. der Überlauf von deinem Teich bestimmt die Wasserhöhe im Teich.. ja, wenn du so willst ist das auch die Höhe (+1cm) vom Sieve.

Na denn viel Spass noch beim Einbau .. lass mal hören wie du's gemacht hast.

Gruß
Flash


----------



## herbi (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: UltraSieve III ......!*

Servus Flash,...

na da hät ich doch glatt das Update vergessen,...!

Sorry,.. 


Hier mal Bilder wie ich es jetzt gelöst habe,....!

 ...Zulauf vom Bodenablauf und Skimmer...

 ...rechts der blaue Behälter ist mein Helixkammer,...danach kommt ein Patronnenfilter(grau),..dieser ist mit 28 a´50 cm PPi 20 bestückt,..

 ...das ist die Helixkammer von oben,...

 ...Probelauf,...funzt


Mittlerweile läuft die Filteranlage seit April 2008 und ich muß sagen das sich dieser Aufwand an Arbeit und Geld,...gelohnt für mich gelohnt hat...


----------



## herbi (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: UltraSieve III ......!*

...ich nochmal,... 


So sieht die Filteranlage jetzt aus,...


----------

